# Simple Times



## Graybeard (Jun 13, 2019)

Sometimes I wish I lived in a simpler time. My Windows Seven is just fine, what Microsoft is phasing out support for it, go to Windows Ten. Will it work on my PC? My new air compressor has different fittings than my old one. Enter the world of air hose fittings. Who wants to spend hours learning about air hose fitting types only to forget in about a week. Then there's casting, what epoxy, why isn't it setting and so it goes. Think I'll go split wood.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 13, 2019)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 13, 2019)

Definitely are living in a disposable society. I had a nice HP scanner that became obsolete with Windows 10. We bought a smart TV and my previous surround sound system didn't connect with it, nor my DVD player. Very frustrating! Chuck


----------



## TimR (Jun 13, 2019)

Graybeard said:


> Sometimes I wish I lived in a simpler time. My Windows Seven is just fine, what Microsoft is phasing out support for it, go to Windows Ten. Will it work on my PC? My new air compressor has different fittings than my old one. Enter the world of air hose fittings. Who wants to spend hours learning about air hose fitting types only to forget in about a week. Then there's casting, what epoxy, why isn't it setting and so it goes. Think I'll go split wood.


So true! Oh, if you’re gonna split wood, I’d not opt for old fashioned way...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 13, 2019)

Nature Man said:


> Definitely are living in a disposable society. I had a nice HP scanner that became obsolete with Windows 10. We bought a smart TV and my previous surround sound system didn't connect with it, nor my DVD player. Very frustrating! Chuck



If you go through set up try all of the same brand gizmos, occasionally you can luck out and find a set of drivers that work. Replaced our TV last year and the sister in law had worked at a call center for Direct TV. She was able to connect the surround sound, DVD player, and got them all working through the satellite remote ,through perseverance, when none of it connected in automatic set up.

Should be able to find drivers or adapter for the scanner on line as well. Recently bought a new wireless mouse that wouldn't work. It was Version 3 computer was Version 2, $7 USB wireless adapter on Amazon fixed it. Plugged it in and mouse worked like a charm.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 13, 2019)

Windows vs. Apple: I have Windows machines for the past ever at work and at home. I do have an Apple Tablet and iPhone, but absolutely refuse to go to a Mac. I just don't have the energy to learn to click in different areas, learn different icons, etc. I did go to Win 10......but that is because of work, I do all my practice there. I hear you @Graybeard , Facebook will come up every so often with the picture of the cabin in the woods and it is yours if you give up the mobile phone.............yep, I think about that a lot. When mom was sick almost 15 years ago, sure glad i had that mobile phone; but............................

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 13, 2019)

I've told this story before but my dad was a mechanic. He came home one day and said he quit. He was tired of going to transmission school every year and dealing with updates on motors. Lucky he got a job at a local co-op working on tractors and trucks. They loved him because he was the only one that could rebuild a carb. etc. There comes a time when you say that's enough. I'm getting close.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 13, 2019)

OK along the same theme. This goes out to all of us of the pre-internet, pre-cell phone, pre-PC and pre- a lot of thing days. My question is how did we possibly survive with out a smart phone? I mean how could we function, grow up and communicate! I take the commuter train occasionally in Bangkok. I look around and literally 8 out 10 people on the train are staring at there phones. Mind you not one of them doing anything productive, playing games, checking facebook, G.d knows what else. Mindlessly staring at this thing. My favorite is them walking down the sidewalk not paying any attention to where they are going. My strategy is to just walk toward them in the same line and see if they will crash into this 6'6" white boy!. Hell I even see guys in the bathroom, texting while taking a piss. I mean no hands on the business end, just standing there staring at the phone and texting someone!

Oh well.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 13, 2019)

NeilYeag said:


> My question is how did we possibly survive with out a smart phone? I mean how could we function, grow up and communicate!



I used to just take my bike over to their house and knock on the door. I hated using the phone.
Now it's the opposite....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 13, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> If you go through set up try all of the same brand gizmos, occasionally you can luck out and find a set of drivers that work. Replaced our TV last year and the sister in law had worked at a call center for Direct TV. She was able to connect the surround sound, DVD player, and got them all working through the satellite remote ,through perseverance, when none of it connected in automatic set up.
> 
> Should be able to find drivers or adapter for the scanner on line as well. Recently bought a new wireless mouse that wouldn't work. It was Version 3 computer was Version 2, $7 USB wireless adapter on Amazon fixed it. Plugged it in and mouse worked like a charm.


Called HP on the scanner and they are the ones that told me that there would be no drivers for that model scanner for Windows 10. So I gave the scanner to a friend that didn't have Windows 10. Called DirecTV and LG for the Smart TV connectivity and both of their service departments told me no go on the surround sound system and the DVD Player (which I replaced with a Blue Ray Player). Think I tried all options on those electronic items and finally gave up. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 14, 2019)

I have been lost in the cyber world ever since they took away my XP.


----------

